# Canon adapter for NEX 5



## raywel (Dec 4, 2011)

Guys,

I have a Canon 20D with a few great lenses.  My wife has a Sony Nex 5.  Is there a recommendation for a canon adapter or just go with any off of eBay?

Thanks
Ray


----------



## unpopular (Dec 5, 2011)

Speaking as someone who has bought a lot of adapters and other stuff from China, do not go with the cheapest one you find. What seems like a little bit in the west is a lot in China and makes up for a huge difference in quality.

If you're not going to go with Novoflex, don't cut $15 corners from Chinese products. The Chinese are perfectly adapt to producing high quality products, but as always you get what you pay for.


----------



## raywel (Dec 6, 2011)

Unpopular,

Thanks for the opinions.  I dont really know about Novoflex so I will google that one.  Thanks again...
Ray


----------

